# Fishing adventures of CrappieKeith in north central Mn.



## CrappieKeith (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's my youtube channel link. It contains around 20 videos starting from our ice out.
We fish for crappies,big gills,pike,walleyes and smallmouth bass.

crappiekeiththejig - YouTube


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 21, 2012)

I've added a few more....


----------

